# useless warning when starting ppp0 interface

## toralf

I'm just curious (again ?) about this warning :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/devel/linux $ Fn4

 * Bringing down interface ppp0

 *   Running predown ...

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   received address 92.224.44.133

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

```

which I do ignore from the beginning of the time ... but today I'm wondering why this warning occurs every time - and - if it is worth to print them ?

----------

